# Salzkammergut ist....gut!



## Christian.Siegler (19. November 2018)

Schöner Bericht. Sieht legger aus!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (19. November 2018)

Danke  Ja, war alles lecker: Fischerei und Essen


----------



## Andal (19. November 2018)

Leider sind die günstigen Zeiten dort auch vorbei. Wobei das Fischen in Österreich noch nie billig war.


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. November 2018)

War klar, dass bei Elmars Bericht zuallerst ein Essensfoto kommt  Eigentlich müsste es nicht Fisch&Fliege, sondern Fisch&Fressen heißen ...


----------



## Elmar Elfers (19. November 2018)

Da bringst du mich auf eine Idee ... Rufe gleich mal den Verlagsleiter an


----------



## Lajos1 (19. November 2018)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> War klar, dass bei Elmars Bericht zuallerst ein Essensfoto kommt  Eigentlich müsste es nicht Fisch&Fliege, sondern Fisch&Fressen heißen ...



Hallo,

da muss man vorsichtig sein. Mir hängt von Seiten meines Sohnes nach, dass ich eigentlich nicht zum Fischen gehe, sondern ich gehe zum Vespern und habe halt eine Rute dabei. Pure Verleumdung, nur weil ich einmal innerhalb von ca. zwei Stunden einen Apfel, eine Banane und ein Stück Wurst aß.
Davon ab; schöner Bericht, ja die Ösis haben schon schöne Gewässer, langen aber bei den Lizenzen oft auch ganz schön hin. Trotzdem, einmal im Jahr gehts immer noch nach Österreich (und einmal nach Slowenien).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Elmar Elfers (19. November 2018)

Die Lebensgefährtin meines Angelkumpels aus Bremen vermutete immer, dass wir gar nicht zu Angeln fuhren, sondern auch nur aßen. Lag wohl an der Beute, die wir (nicht) nach Hause brachten 
Ja, die Gewässer mit hohen Lizenzpreisen sind leider weltweit nicht nicht von der Landkarte zu wischen...


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. November 2018)

Machen die hohen Preise aber nicht auch die Exklusivität aus? Wär's günstiger, wär's doch wahrscheinlich auch deutlich stärker frequentiert, oder?


----------



## Lajos1 (20. November 2018)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Machen die hohen Preise aber nicht auch die Exklusivität aus? Wär's günstiger, wär's doch wahrscheinlich auch deutlich stärker frequentiert, oder?



Hallo,

das mit den hohen Lizenzpreisen in Österreich hat nicht unbedingt mit Exklusivität zu tun, die sind fast normal. Zumindest Tageslizenzen von 70 bis 100 Euro (die haben auch welche bis 160 Euro pro Tag, ohne Guide versteht sich) für ein Salmonidengewässer sind praktisch Durchschnittspreise, 50 Euro kann man als günstig einstufen. Natürlich gibt es auch da und dort das Ganze günstiger. Seit ein paar Jahren machen zwei österreichische Bekannte mit mir immer Urlaub in Slowenien und zwar aus dem Grund, da vergleichbare Gewässser in Slowenien etwa die Hälfte kosten wie in Österreich. Dort wo wir fischen zahlen wir gut 300 Euro die Woche, in Österreich würde ein vergleichbares Gewässer das Doppelte kosten.
Ich erachte 300 Euro schon für ganz schön viel, meine "Österreicher" sehen das als sehr günstig an.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (20. November 2018)

Österreichische Preise wurden vor allem durch die Piefkes versaut. Überall wurde laut getönt, wie viel und billig alles ist - das hat man dann schnell geändert.

Was die Gewässer angeht, die waren immer schon teurer, als in Germanien, weil eben so gut wie durchgängig privat, oder im Besitz der Bundesforsten und die ließen sich die Gnade schon  immer gut bezahlen. Heute besonders, weil es ja nur noch Wellness-, Fitness- und Eventtempel gibt und keine normalen Gasthöfe mehr. Aber so lange die Preise bezahlt werden, wären sie ja dumm, würden sie ihre schönen Wasserl verschleudern und billiger hergeben.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. November 2018)

Da lob ich mir meine Südthüringer Salmoniden-Strecken. Das sind die Fische zwar nicht so groß, aber dafür kann ich mir hier sogar eine Jahreskarte (120 Euro!!!) leisten. 
Aber ich hab dafür eben kein Alpenpanorama und der Lifestyle ist hier auch ein gaaaaanz anderer. 
Hier gibt's dann eben ne Bockwurst von der Tanke und ein Bier vom Nachbarn... Naja, wer's mag


----------



## Elmar Elfers (20. November 2018)

Am Aabenraa-Fjord gibt es immer Fransk Hotdog und Tuborg (für den Beifahrer) im Beach Pit. Schön bodenständig  Für mich ist dieser elitäre Gedanke des Fliegenfischens eh nicht nachvollziehbar. Es ist auch nur eine Art des Angelns. Aber sobald die Fliege als Köder dient, wird es meist teuer.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (20. November 2018)

300 Euro die Woche??? Da hautsmir ja die Ohren weg. Fische an einem sehr ähnlichen Gewässer wie beschrieben für 4€/Tag, alles andere als überlaufen. Die Österreicher spinnen bei den Preisen!


----------



## Andal (20. November 2018)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> 300 Euro die Woche??? Da hautsmir ja die Ohren weg. Fische an einem sehr ähnlichen Gewässer wie beschrieben für 4€/Tag, alles andere als überlaufen. Die Österreicher spinnen bei den Preisen!


Die spinnen nicht. Die machen alles richtig, weil sie von den entsprechenden Leuten das Geld nachgeworfen bekommen. Ich habe in Tirol einen Bekannten, dem gehört dort quasi ein ganzes Tal, inklusive dem Forellenbach. Was meinst du, was dem schon alles für eine Tageskarte freiwillig angeboten wurde?


----------



## Salmonidenangler (20. November 2018)

M.M nach spinnen die schon. Ich will ja kein reines Touristengewässer, sondern ein Gewässer das auch für die Einheimischen attraktiv ist.


----------



## Andal (20. November 2018)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> M.M nach spinnen die schon. Ich will ja kein reines Touristengewässer, sondern ein Gewässer das auch für die Einheimischen attraktiv ist.


Wir sprechen uns dann zu dem Thema wieder, wenn dir vielleicht mal so ein Bacherl gehört ... und die es wie der Cerberus für dich alleine haben willst. Und für deine wohlsituierten Freunde/Kunden.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. November 2018)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> 300 Euro die Woche??? Da hautsmir ja die Ohren weg. Fische an einem sehr ähnlichen Gewässer wie beschrieben für 4€/Tag, alles andere als überlaufen. Die Österreicher spinnen bei den Preisen!



Hallo,

Die 300 Euro für die Woche sind im "günstigeren" Slowenien. In Österreich musst Du nicht lange suchen um eines für 600 Euro für die Woche zu finden.
Natürlich gibt es schon auch was Günstigeres, wenn man sucht, oder Insiderkenntnisse hat. Dort wo ich in Österreich meisten fische, kostet die Woche 200 Euro, gut, ist mehr Bach als Fluß und mit der Trockenen tut sich da nicht viel, aber es hat ganz schöne Forellen dort. Ein anderer österreichischer Bekannter von mir fährt oft zum Forellenfischen nach Deutschland, eben weil es bei uns günstiger ist. Hier hören die Preise für die Tageskarten (40-50 Euro) da auf, wo sie in Österreich anfangen.
Aber 4 Euro für die Tageskarte in einem Salmonidengewässer? Kostet ja bei uns, im relativ preisgünstigen Mittelfranken einen Tageskarte in einem NIcht-Salmonidengewässer schon so um 12 Euro.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Salmonidenangler (20. November 2018)

Andal schrieb:


> Wir sprechen uns dann zu dem Thema wieder, wenn dir vielleicht mal so ein Bacherl gehört ... und die es wie der Cerberus für dich alleine haben willst. Und für deine wohlsituierten Freunde/Kunden.


Na hoffentlich


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die 300 Euro für die Woche sind im "günstigeren" Slowenien. In Österreich musst Du nicht lange suchen um eines für 600 Euro für die Woche zu finden.
> Natürlich gibt es schon auch was Günstigeres, wenn man sucht, oder Insiderkenntnisse hat. Dort wo ich in Österreich meisten fische, kostet die Woche 200 Euro, gut, ist mehr Bach als Fluß und mit der Trockenen tut sich da nicht viel, aber es hat ganz schöne Forellen dort. Ein anderer österreichischer Bekannter von mir fährt oft zum Forellenfischen nach Deutschland, eben weil es bei uns günstiger ist. Hier hören die Preise für die Tageskarten (40-50 Euro) da auf, wo sie in Österreich anfangen.
> ...


Ja, 4€ bzw. 8€ Erwachsen. Vereinssatz für jedes Gewässer. Mitgliedsbeitrag 40€/80€ Erwachsen. Alles traumhafte Gebirgsflüsse und ein See mit Saiblingsbestand aus der letzten Eiszeit. Zahle hier pro Woche also 16€ (Mengenrabatt 5-Tageskarte) + 8€+ 2€ Schreibgebühr =26 €. Bestand ist gut, einheimischer Forellen- und Saiblingsstamm, Fische erreichen natürlich nicht so häufig die Größe der Heger-Forellen in der Traun. Ach ja, Tageskarte für Touristen 21€/Tag+1€ Schreibgebühr oder 90€/5-Tageskarte.

Freue mich schon auf euren Besuch ,

Salmonidenangler


----------



## Salmonidenangler (20. November 2018)

Hier noch zwei Fotos:
https://www.anglerboard.de/forum/index.php?attachments/20180724_180504-jpg.269670/
https://www.anglerboard.de/forum/index.php?attachments/20180724_163441-jpg.269669/
beide selbst gemacht


----------



## Elmar Elfers (21. November 2018)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Hier noch zwei Fotos:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/forum/index.php?attachments/20180724_180504-jpg.269670/
> https://www.anglerboard.de/forum/index.php?attachments/20180724_163441-jpg.269669/
> beide selbst gemacht



Sieht traumhaft aus


----------



## Lajos1 (21. November 2018)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich
> 
> Ja, 4€ bzw. 8€ Erwachsen. Vereinssatz für jedes Gewässer. Mitgliedsbeitrag 40€/80€ Erwachsen. Alles traumhafte Gebirgsflüsse und ein See mit Saiblingsbestand aus der letzten Eiszeit. Zahle hier pro Woche also 16€ (Mengenrabatt 5-Tageskarte) + 8€+ 2€ Schreibgebühr =26 €. Bestand ist gut, einheimischer Forellen- und Saiblingsstamm, Fische erreichen natürlich nicht so häufig die Größe der Heger-Forellen in der Traun. Ach ja, Tageskarte für Touristen 21€/Tag+1€ Schreibgebühr oder 90€/5-Tageskarte.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

glaube ich Dir ja. Aber Du hast in Deinem Beitrag den Eindruck erweckt, dass die Tageskarte 4 Euro kostet. Bei Vereins/Verbandsgewässen ist das für Mitglieder etwas anderes.
Ich bezahle z.B. für die fränkische Seenkarte für 40 Besuche im Jahr 40 Euro. Du müsstest da 12 Euro für den Tag, 40 Euro für die Woche für einen See zahlen oder für die Kombikarte 80 Euro für 10 Tage bei freier Seenwahl. Man kann die Beträge, welche ein Vereinsmitglied zahlt, nicht mit denen eines Gastfischers vergleichen.

Petrri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Salmonidenangler (21. November 2018)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> glaube ich Dir ja. Aber Du hast in Deinem Beitrag den Eindruck erweckt, dass die Tageskarte 4 Euro kostet. Bei Vereins/Verbandsgewässen ist das für Mitglieder etwas anderes.
> Ich bezahle z.B. für die fränkische Seenkarte für 40 Besuche im Jahr 40 Euro. Du müsstest da 12 Euro für den Tag, 40 Euro für die Woche für einen See zahlen oder für die Kombikarte 80 Euro für 10 Tage bei freier Seenwahl. Man kann die Beträge, welche ein Vereinsmitglied zahlt, nicht mit denen eines Gastfischers vergleichen.
> ...


Das war ja auch darauf bezogen, dass quasi jeder für 80 Euronen im Jahr ähnliche Gewässer wie im Bericht für die Tageskartenpreise der Mitglieder  haben kann, wenn man nur ab und zu Arbeitsdienste macht. Trotzdem besteht m.M. nach ein großer Unterschied zwischen 22€ pro Tag und den österreichischen Preisen ab 40€. Gerade, weil in österreichischen Gewässern oft auch nicht mehr geboten wird.

LG

Salmonidenangler


----------



## Lajos1 (21. November 2018)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Trotzdem besteht m.M. nach ein großer Unterschied zwischen 22€ pro Tag und den österreichischen Preisen ab 40€. Gerade, weil in österreichischen Gewässern oft auch nicht mehr geboten wird.



Hallo, 

das ist sicher richtig und für Preise um 20-30 Euro bekommt man bei uns auch locker eine Tageskarte für ein Salmonidengewässer, sofern welche ausgegeben werden. Hierin liegt allerdings die Crux. In der Wiesent z.B. gibt es nur etwa 3 Strecken, bei denen man einfach so eine Tageskarte bekommt. Das heißt ohne Aufenthalt im Ort oder in einer bestimmten Lokalität. Bei mir im Verein gibts für die Salmonidengewässer und auch etliche andere überhaupt keine Gastkarten. Für den Rest nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds.
Alerdings haben die Ösis schon auch wirkliche Spitzengewässer, ich hatte das Glück, ein solches zwanzig Jahre zu befischen. Dort wurden für knapp 50 Kilometer Fließstrecke und einen kleinen Bergsee nur 10 Karten ausgegeben. Für die Hauptsaison, so von Ende April bis Mitte/Ende Juni, musste man ein Jahr im voraus buchen um dort einen Platz zu bekommen. Denn nur, wer dort im Gasthaus Quartier hatte, bekam auch eine Karte und die hatten nicht mehr als 10 Betten. Das war aber auch mit das beste Gewässer, welches ich befischt habe und ich bin in Europa weit herumgekommen. Ähnlich gut fing ich nur noch Anfang der 1970er in Bosnien, in der Gegend von Jaice und einmal an einem Tag in England, so um 1980 herum, als ich durch glückliche Fügung für einen Tag eine Einladung für eines jener Gewässer bekam, an die ein normal Sterblicher nicht hinkommt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (21. November 2018)

In Österreich hat es halt auch teilweise Gewässer, die kannst du bei uns mit der Lupe suchen und wirst sie nicht finden.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (21. November 2018)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist sicher richtig und für Preise um 20-30 Euro bekommt man bei uns auch locker eine Tageskarte für ein Salmonidengewässer, sofern welche ausgegeben werden. Hierin liegt allerdings die Crux. In der Wiesent z.B. gibt es nur etwa 3 Strecken, bei denen man einfach so eine Tageskarte bekommt. Das heißt ohne Aufenthalt im Ort oder in einer bestimmten Lokalität. Bei mir im Verein gibts für die Salmonidengewässer und auch etliche andere überhaupt keine Gastkarten. Für den Rest nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds.
> Alerdings haben die Ösis schon auch wirkliche Spitzengewässer, ich hatte das Glück, ein solches zwanzig Jahre zu befischen. Dort wurden für knapp 50 Kilometer Fließstrecke und einen kleinen Bergsee nur 10 Karten ausgegeben. Für die Hauptsaison, so von Ende April bis Mitte/Ende Juni, musste man ein Jahr im voraus buchen um dort einen Platz zu bekommen. Denn nur, wer dort im Gasthaus Quartier hatte, bekam auch eine Karte und die hatten nicht mehr als 10 Betten. Das war aber auch mit das beste Gewässer, welches ich befischt habe und ich bin in Europa weit herumgekommen. Ähnlich gut fing ich nur noch Anfang der 1970er in Bosnien, in der Gegend von Jaice und einmal an einem Tag in England, so um 1980 herum, als ich durch glückliche Fügung für einen Tag eine Einladung für eines jener Gewässer bekam, an die ein normal Sterblicher nicht hinkommt.
> ...


Sicher, allerdings sind diese Gewässer (die ganz bestimmt einen exzellenten Fischbestand haben) für ein regelmäßiges Befischen (z.B. 1 Mal die Woche) vollkommen ungeeignet, es sei denn man ist Millionär . Da ziehe ich ein Wasser der gleichen Qualität, allerdings mit kleineren Durchschnitzsgrößen vor. Da ist eine große Forelle dann etwas richtig Besonderes, und das Gewääser taugt auch für 2 Stunden am Tag.

LG

Salmonidenangler


----------



## Andal (21. November 2018)

Irgendwie kriege ich die Fabel vom Fuchs und den Trauben aktuell nicht aus dem Kopf.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. November 2018)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Sicher, allerdings sind diese Gewässer (die ganz bestimmt einen exzellenten Fischbestand haben) für ein regelmäßiges Befischen (z.B. 1 Mal die Woche) vollkommen ungeeignet, es sei denn man ist Millionär . Da ziehe ich ein Wasser der gleichen Qualität, allerdings mit kleineren Durchschnitzsgrößen vor. Da ist eine große Forelle dann etwas richtig Besonderes, und das Gewääser taugt auch für 2 Stunden am Tag.
> 
> LG
> 
> Salmonidenangler



Hallo

da will ich Dir ein Beispiel von einem österreichischen Bekannten erzählen, der kein Millionär ist, sondern ein ganz normales Einkommen hat, mittlerweile ist er schon Rentner.
Der freute sich wie ein kleines Kind, als er nach mehreren Jahren Wartezeit endlich eine Jahreskarte für 7 Kilometer eines schönen Flusses bekam: Jahreskosten 1400 Euro, von April bis Oktober monatlich 5 Besuche, eine Übertragung von nicht in Anspruch genommenen Besuchen ins Folgemonat gibt es nicht.
Da würde ich auch nicht mitmachen, weil es mir, über das Jahr gerechnet doch zu teuer ist. Tageskarten sind dort natürlich ausgeschlossen.
Aber zweimal im Jahr gönne ich mir halt einen Urlaub, um eben in Gewässern fischen zu können, welche ich daheim nicht habe. Allerdings habe auch ich ein Limit: mehr als 300 Euro für die Wochenlizenz will ich auch nicht zahlen, Deshalb weiche ich einmal auch nach Slowenien aus. Aber lieber 300 Euro für ein wirklich gutes Gewässer, als 100 für eins, welches vielleicht nur ein bisschen besser ist als meine heimischen Salmonidengewässer, welche leider, topographisch gesehen, halt keine Spitzengewässer sind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Salmonidenangler (21. November 2018)

Hallo Lajos,

da kann ich dir zustimmen, bezogen auf den Bericht von Elmar Elfers kann ich allerdings sagen, dass die Gewässer hier von der selben wenn nicht sogar besseren Qualität sind. 
1400€ für 5 Mal pro Monat ist ja extrem...


----------



## Lajos1 (22. November 2018)

Salmonidenangler schrieb:


> Hallo Lajos,
> 
> da kann ich dir zustimmen, bezogen auf den Bericht von Elmar Elfers kann ich allerdings sagen, dass die Gewässer hier von der selben wenn nicht sogar besseren Qualität sind.
> 1400€ für 5 Mal pro Monat ist ja extrem...



Hallo

Ich würde nicht so schnell über ein Gewässer urteilen, denn dazu brauchts Erfahrung und man muss darin schon mehr als nur einen Tag gefischt haben um hier eine Beurteilung abgeben zu können.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist in den Gewässern in denen Du fischst auch die Spinnangel erlaubt. Das schreckt allerdings die Hardcore-Fliegenfischerszene ab, zu denen ich übrigens nicht zu rechnen bin, obwohl ich auf Salmoniden fast nur mit der Fliege losgehe. Wenn ich meinem Enkel in so 2 - 3 Jahren die Forellen näherbringe, werde ich für ihn und mit ihm auch erst mit der Spinnangel losziehen, da dies doch etwas leichter zu erlernen ist, wie die Sache mit der Fliege. Obwohl es hier im Forum schon Meinungen gab, dass das für einen 5-6jährigen kein Problem darstellt.
Ja, die 1400 Euro sind schon extrem. Aber selbst diese Summe, mit den Einschränkungen wird bei den Ösis mitunter verlangt und auch bezahlt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Salmonidenangler (22. November 2018)

Hallo Lajos, bin öfters in Österreich drüben, ohne fischen, aber wenn ich Berichte von Leuten höre, die dort länger fischen, kann ich mir ein ganz gutes Bild machen. Allerdings bezog soch meine Meinung auch auf die Gewässerqualität und nicht die Fischgröße- und Dichte, die ist drüben meist höher. Ja, hier ist auch Spinnfischen erlaubt, allerdings muss das niemanden Abschrecken, hier fangen die Fliegenfischer oft die größere (und natürlich auch erfahreneren Forellen).

LG

Salmonidenangler


----------



## Hann. Münden (28. November 2018)

Vielen Dank für den super Bericht!


----------



## Angler20059 (12. November 2020)

Schöne Aufnahmen! Das Wasser so kristallklar und die Forellen haben so eine schön gefärbte Haut. Ich bin ja überhaupt so ein Forellenfan.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (12. November 2020)

Angler20059 schrieb:


> Schöne Aufnahmen! Das Wasser so kristallklar und die Forellen haben so eine schön gefärbte Haut. Ich bin ja überhaupt so ein Forellenfan.


Danke! Ja, es ist wirklich wie im Aquarium. Und jeder Fisch sah anders aus. Überhaupt finde ich, dass die Forellen aus den Gebirgsbächen besonders hübsch sind.


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ja, die 1400 Euro sind schon extrem.


Zahlt ein guter Bekannter von mir aber auch.

Im Vereinswasser hat es ihm keinen Spaß mehr gemacht. Da hat er zwar von April bis September viele Forellen gefangen, aber meist nur in zwei Größenklassen., je nach dem von welchem Züchter geliefert.  Und er musste immer damit rechnen, dass er beim Angeln von mehreren Kollegen überholt wurde.

Da zahlt er lieber deutlich mehr Geld, ist dafür aber fast immer allein am Wasser und fängt bei jedem Ausflung natürlich gewachsen Bachforellen bis zu einer Größe, auf die auch ein Neuseeurlauber stolz wäre.  Und das alles auf Trockenfliege.  Manchmal ist er auch nach ein paar Fischen zufrieden, fischt  die BaFos gar nicht mehr an, sondern schaut ihnen einfach beim Steigen zu.  Die stehen ja dann nächste Woche auch noch da.

Der findet sein Geld gut angelegt.  Würde ich auch tun, wenn ich noch so heiß auf Fliegenfsichen wäre, wie früher.

Eine Tageskarte für 100,- oder mehr zu kaufen, um dann aber damit rechnen zu müssen, dass an meiner Libelingsstelle schon  ein Trupp "Piefkes" steht oder ich Besuch von einem Rudel Italiener oder Franzosen bekäme, wäre auch nicht mein Ding.  

Das hat aber nichts mit Fremdenfeindlichkeit zu tun.  Ich will halt beim Angeln in erster Linie meine Ruhe haben.
Und das wäre mir auch was wert. 

Mit nem guten Gefühl zum Wasser zu fahren und auf der Heimfahrt ebenso,  ist m.M. nicht mit Geld aufzuwiegen.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Eine Tageskarte für 100,- oder mehr zu kaufen, um dann aber damit rechnen zu müssen, dass an meiner Libelingsstelle schon  ein Trupp "Piefkes" steht oder ich Besuch von einem Rudel Italiener oder Franzosen bekäme, wäre auch nicht mein Ding.
> 
> Das hat aber nichts mit Fremdenfeindlichkeit zu tun.  Ich will halt beim Angeln in erster Linie meine Ruhe haben.


Hallo,

verstehe ich schon. Das ist das was ich an Norwegen auch so schätzte. Da sah man beim Forellenfischen manchmal tagelang keinen anderen Angler. Oder Anfang der 1970er in Bosnien. In 10 Tagen bin ich da einem einzigen Angler begegnet. Da kommt Freude auf.
Was mich allerdings bei den 1400 Euro bei meinem Bekannten aus Österreich stören würde, wären die Besuchsbeschränkungen. Nur 5 mal im Monat und auch nicht übertragbar - da kann man nicht mal zwei Wochen Urlaub dort machen. Selbst wenn man den noch so günstig über den Montswechsel legt, mehr als 10 Tage sind nicht drin. Gut, 10 Tage voll durchfischen reicht eigentlich erstmal, ist aber trotzdem eine Einschränkung.
Schön mit der Ruhe ist es auch beim Hechtfischen an unseren Atmühl- und Wörnitzstrecken unter der Woche, wenn da einem mal zwei Angler begegnen war aber schon viel los, häufiger ist, dass man da gar keinen sieht .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2020)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Da sah man beim Forellenfischen manchmal tagelang keinen anderen Angler


solche Erlebnisse hatte ich dort zwar auch schon, aber auch andere.
Beim letzten Mal in Norwegen bin ich auch eine Stunde durch die Pampa gelaufen um einen abgelegen See mit Forellen und Saiblingen zu erreichen. In Watstiefeln, weil dabei auch leicht sumpfiges Gelände zu durchqueren war.   Nicht mal ne Stunde später waren dann schon die nächsten Angler da.  Waren wahrscheinlich ähnlich erstaunt wie ich.

Dafür habe ich an einer Fliegenstrecke in OÖ allein mit meiner Frau gefischt, obwohl die keine Fliegenfischerin ist.  Die Tageskarte hat damals "nur" 50,- € gekostet und es gab nur zwei pro Tag.  Czech-Nymphing war erlaubt und sie hat damit  auch gefangen. Waren allerdings nur 1,5 km. 

Lieber so, als 100,- € für 5km, die man mit einer unbekannten Zahl an Anglern  teilen müsste.

Sowas gibt es ja auch.

Hoher Kartenpreis muss nicht unbedingt auch exklusive Nutzung bedeuten.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hoher Kartenpreis muss nicht unbedingt auch exklusive Nutzung bedeuten.



Hallo,

das stimmt. Ist schon lang her, war 1965. Ich war in Tirol in Urlaub. Eigentlich mehr zum Bergwandern, hatte aber meine Fliegensachen dabei. Es floss ein schöner Fluß durch den Ort, welcher mich natürlich interessierte. In meiner Unterkunft sagte man mir, dass das Fischereirecht dem Posthalter gehört und der eigentlich nicht so interessiert daran sei, andere dort fischen zu lassen. Ich versuchte es natürlich trotzdem und sprach bei dem Posthalter vor. Der sah mich mit kritischem Blick an und ich dachte schon, naja das wars dann. Daraufihin sagte er: du kunst ba mir fischa, ower du muast mir am toch sechs Furelln fanga. A Tochter vo mia geiht mitm Logel mit, wenns die sechs Furelln hoat, geihts ham. Du konnst nu weiterfischa und konnst der a zwoa fanga. Gibts mir 100 Schilling (damals 14 DM) für a Woch und guat is. In Schandarma (Gendarm= Polizist) soag i bscheid. Das wars, keine Karte oder sonst  was, nur die Grenzen wurden mir erklärt, die sechs "Furelln" am Tag waren kein Problem, mir taten nur die beiden Töchter leid, welche mich  abwechselnd begleiten mussten, die waren so 11/12 Jahre alt und so ein Lagel ist schon schwer für kleine Mädchen. Ich versuchte daher die 6 Forellen in der Nähe seines Anwesens zu fangen (was meist in einer guten Stunde erledigt war) und trug dann den Mädels das Lagel zu ihrem Vater heim , was er mit wohlwollendem Blick zur Kenntnis nahm und den Rest des Tages konnte ich dann schön weiterfischen. Eine ganze Woche sah ich keinen anderen Fischer. Das Revier war so 6/7 Kilometer lang. War aber vor dem Run aufs Fliegenfischen und auf österreichische Gewässer. Da hatte ich die Gunst der früheren Zeit .
Schön war die Zeit- kommt nicht mehr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. November 2020)

Meine Erfahrungen im Salzkammergut Anfang/Mitte der 90er Jahre beschränken sich zwar nur aufs Tauchen in jeder Jahreszeit bei Tag und in der Nacht, aber was ich alles für kapitale Fische und wahre "Aalnester" gesehen habe, einfach der Hammer! 

Besonders im Attersee, im Grundlsee (da gibt's aber keine Grundeln ) habe ich Schwärme! von Rutten gesehen, einfach unglaublich! 

Hätte ich damals geangelt bzw. eine gute Ausrüstung gehabt, hätte ich mir bestimmt eine Wochenendkarte gekauft! 
Nur hatte ich bis April 1992 noch kein Auto und ich hatte an meinem Tauchzeug genug zu schleppen... 

Auch die Traun ist ein Fluß voller Fische, habe in ihr Schulen von Nasen, Barben, Döbeln, Forellen, Saiblingen und anderen Fischen gesehen... 

Dort Angelurlaub machen? Jederzeit, aber nur mit Boot! 
Allerdings hat jedes Bundesland dort seine eigenen Fischereirechtlichen Bestimmungen und Preise für Erlaubnisscheine...


----------



## fischerinanne (30. November 2020)

Ich kann nur zustimmen, dass Oberösterreich ein Traum zum Fischen ist. Vor allem das Salzkammergut mit den verschiedenen Flüssen und Seen. Dies erkennt man auch daran, dass man egal in welchem Restaurant bzw. Gasthaus man ist Gerichte mit regionale Fischen bestellen kann. Außerdem gibt es zahlreiche Stände, bei denen man Steckerlfisch essen kann. Also ein wirkliches Paradies. Natürlich fangt man sie ja am liebsten selbst.  Vor allem das Fliegenfischen ist hier sehr beliebt, beispielsweise in der Traun (Bezirk Gmunden).


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. November 2020)

fischerinanne schrieb:


> Ich kann nur zustimmen, dass Oberösterreich ein Traum zum Fischen ist. Vor allem das Salzkammergut mit den verschiedenen Flüssen und Seen. Dies erkennt man auch daran, dass man egal in welchem Restaurant bzw. Gasthaus man ist Gerichte mit regionale Fischen bestellen kann. Außerdem gibt es zahlreiche Stände, bei denen man Steckerlfisch essen kann. Also ein wirkliches Paradies. Natürlich fangt man sie ja am liebsten selbst.  Vor allem das Fliegenfischen ist hier sehr beliebt, beispielsweise in der Traun (Bezirk Gmunden).



Stimmt! War schon in Gmunden am Traunsee und es ist der Wahnsinn, was ich am Traunauslauf an der Uferpromenade alles an kapitalen Fischen gesehen habe!  Döbel, Nasen, Barben, Forellen, Barsche und andere Arten... 

In den Restaurants bekommt man überwiegend Salmoniden, bezahlt wird per dag=100gr.
Das tolle ist an den Seen in Oberösterreich und der Steiermark, auch in den Flüssen, das fast überall Quappen, teils in wirklich kapitalen Größen, vorkommen....


----------



## fishhawk (30. November 2020)

Hallo,


Chief Brolly schrieb:


> das fast überall Quappen, teils in wirklich kapitalen Größen, vorkommen....


eine der Fischarten, mit denen Fliegenfischer extreme Schwierigkeiten haben sie gezielt ans Band zu kriegen.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Dezember 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine der Fischarten, mit denen Fliegenfischer extreme Schwierigkeiten haben sie gezielt ans Band zu kriegen.


Hallo,

stimmt. Ich fing in doch fast 60 Jahren Fliegenfischen keine einzige Quappe. Aber ein österreichischer Bekannter fing im letzten Jahr an der Savinja in Slowenien eine mit so 30 cm auf Nymphe, der fischt aber auch schon rund 30 Jahre mit der Fliege.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

